# Londinium L1 pump not switching off



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Had this today, a one off but now I don't particularly want to leave it on the timer for the morning. Pulled a lot of water from the tap for teas and then the pump kicked in and didn't stop, had to kill the power as it got to 2 bar. The boiler was then presumably so full that I must have got half a pint out of the steam wand afterwards. The pump switched itself off on the next fill but is this likely to need a new water level sensor?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds like you got an air lock which has cleared itself given, as you say, the pump switched itself off after the next refill. Just keep an eye on it to see if it does it again. Doubt you need to replace the water level sensor.


----------

